# Hoof trimming equipment



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

My biggest problem with hoof trimming is the equipment: trimmers get blunt so fast and even if I find someone to sharpen them (usually at shows) they don't stay sharp very long.

What kind of trimmers dou you use? Do you use other items than the standard hoof trimmers? How and how often doe you (have to) sharpen (not time wise, since we all have different size herds, but how many does can you do before you sharpen)? Can you do that yourself? Please input, because I think I invest way to much in new hoof trimmers, and my ladies all need new shoes for Christmas.... Thanks,

Marion


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Marion, try taking a piece of sand paper, course.. and folding it so there is sandpaper on the outside on both side and cut it with your trimmers over and over ... it does sharpen them some...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/shear-magic-hoof-trimmer/camid/LIV/cp/M6-T1/

I've had these over a year and haven't sharpened them yet. They could use it but still work quite well.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.ag.auburn.edu/~schmisp/ansc1000/sheep_equipment/index.htm
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=74&criteria=hoof+trimmers
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e076a8-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

Here are three that I like and the middle one I have not used, but looks really interesting. May be the best yet and I might even buy one to try it out. A bit pricey, but if they work and do what they say, it would be worth the money.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought a pair of the green handled ones at Tractor Supply several years ago. DH has sharpened them for me a couple of times but this year I am getting a new pair of the green handled ones for my Christmas present.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I'm going to try the sandpaper. I just bought a pair of the green handled TSC ones and they're good, but don't stay sharp. Jennifer, ohhhhhhhh, that middle one is going on my Christmas list! That looks fantastic, but the price tag is a bit high, although the fact that you can buy replacements blades and all the features on the thing make it look extremely yummie!!! I am going to order the cheaper ones from your bottom link, and then hope Santa comes through for the other ones (either this year or next!)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I had some like the bottom link, sheep hoof trimmers, and they were NOT good. Dull and you can squish your poor pinky in the stop.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh :down Now what to do?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

The sheer magic are only 9 bucks more and worlds better. Look at the reviews on jeffers.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The orange ones are great. I had gotten a dremel tool to help with trimming and while it doesn't really work good for trimming feet, it is great for sharpening the trimmers!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just like all reviews, how many goats are being done with them? The Premier trimmers are excellent and can really be sharpened. I also use the sandpaper trick between does (I simply just cut the sandpaper first one side and then flipping the sand paper over do the other side) and then clean them when I am done, a spray of WD40 and then they sit inside my leather gloves until used the next time. Keeping them out of the humidity etc.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a pair of the orange handled ones and loved them. They seemed to stay pretty sharp fr a lot longer than the others. The green/teal handled ones are the ones I have now since my orange ones were destroyed in the fire.

The metal handled ones (sheep or foot rot ones) I didn't like and yes, they do a number on your pinky!

I use the scissor sharpeners to sharpen my nippers.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am of the old school, I have used the old sheep shears for many years and had my local machine shop sharpen them for really, in essence no fee. I do like the middle set and would love to try a pair. Now, I trim over 50 animals and 8 bucks so I need a set of trimmers I feel comfortable with and that work. The old sheep shears if you learn how to use them, have always done well with a couple sharpenings and after that they are shot. Or in my case, you leave them somewhere and cannot find them again, justifying a new pair.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennifer it does take some getting used to the new ones, I could never use the sheep rot shears, I have tiny hands and when really bearing down on them it always pinched the palm of my hands! I have all the ones Premier carries, they are excellent. I also simply use shears for trimming around the outside edges, then use a utility knife for taking off length so being able to replace blades on the cheap with it, it also saves the life of my blades on the shears. I learned from a man/judge who trimmed feet with a pocket knife, I simply don't have the hand strength even with gloves to do that. Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I've used orange handled for five years and never sharpened them. Got them from Hoaggers in their little kit. Justly recently been wondering if I should try sharpening them. I've been getting a blister when I do the herd.  The kit came with a plane. Maybe I'm daft, but I could never figure that out.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to do a lot of does/kids and 2 bucks ( right now it's around 45 animals, then for part of the year I also milk does from two show herds, so I have to keep those ladies in ship-shop-shape, too) and since I'm trying to grow my herd and I am my only employee..... I need good trimmers or else I will just not be able to keep up with it. I know I have to do a better job at staying closer to doing it monthly (I think Vicki mentions that in goatkeeping 101), because I have often waited too long and then it's a *JOB*, especially in summer when the hooves are hard. I will from now on pick 1 day a week to do 25% of my herd, so everyone gets done once a month. Just need to make sure I keep track of who I trim and make sure it makes sense (like not scheduling a doe to trim right after she's bred or a day before she's due, or ehhmm...not scheduling to trim the buck in rut a day before I chaperone my daughters choir?)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

For a long time I trimmed mind with a hoof knife. But the shears are easier.


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the ARS hoof trimmers from Premier Supply and I love them. Have had them for almost 2 years and haven't sharpened them once. I trim my 50+ goats every month and a half. While they were expensive, I think it was well worth it. I used to buy the orange handled ones from TSC and I can't tell you how many I have laying around the barn!! They are nice to work with at first, but they get dull fast, when you have that many goats.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.felcostore.com/item/f50

They are a few dollars cheaper with free shipping at the Felco store.

I also use a grinder with 24 grit sanding wheel that I removed the safety shield so I could do closer work. I learned this from watching my Vet who used the same on our miniature Zebu cattle. There is nothing like this grinder for trimming foundered animals or for smoothing out the foot evenly after using the hand trimmers. Heavy gloves, goggles, and a dust mask are a must. Don't try this without them.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

For those of you with orange handled nippers laying around they come apart and sharpen up very easily on a grinding wheel. It takes 5 minutes to take them apart and sharpen and reassemble. A file and coarse sandpaper works just as well. I have only owned 2 of them in many years. They are of a blend of metal that dulls but that means they also sharpen readily.
I love them for the way they fit my hand.
Lee


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

:blush I feel a bit bad, since it was an unplanned expense, but I ordered the fancy hoof trimmer from the Felco store..... Can't wait for the thing to get here, but I already started attacking the feet with my old equipment! The show must go on!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas Marion! And my children are getting me one for Christmas! Beats getting me something that I will never use.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Tim! Merry Christmas to you, too! We'll be trimming more than just a Christmas tree this year!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

They'll save you time, and time is money. So really, it was too expensive not to buy them.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I use the orange handled trimmers they work wonderfully. I find it important to clean the hoof with a pick and brush. This really prolongs the life of the trimmers.

When they do get dull. It is easy to take them apart, by removing the nut and the bolt. I sharpen the individual cutting surfaces with a sharpener like this one:

http://www.amleo.com/Accu-Sharp-Garden-Sharpener-for-Single-Edge-Tools/p/GS6/

I also use a planer to keep the hoofs flat level and even.

Good luck


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

My preferred trimmers from Jeffers:

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/shear-magic-hoof-trimmer/camid/LIV/cp/M6-T1/


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

My felco trimmer just arrived in the mail.....Man they deliver fast! Somebody is going to loose some hoofage tonight, because I have to try it out!!!!!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I _love_ that Felco hoof trimmer with one rotating handle. Did a buck and some does with it and it even worked for the real evil hard hoofs. Very nice, that's going to make hooftrimming a lot easier!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Good to know! I am still looking for something to make it easier. Arthritis has done a number on my hand strength


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I hate to say it, but same here.... Yugh, I hate not being 29 anymore... Anyway, this hooftrimmer really helps. It's expensive, but after trying it I think it's worth it. Hope it sharpens well....


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have had my Felco's for a year and I absolutely love them. I do still use the orange handled ones ( I sharpen mine with a hand held smith and wesson Knife sharpener that I used when I trimmed horses as it got into the hook of my hoof knife). The Felco can take a bit of a learning curve, and after doing the whole herd my hands are give out. They are heavier than the orange ones. But I love that you can really get a level hoof with the Felcos. I use them and the grinder especially before showing. When I'm lazy I just grab the orange ones! :rofl


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I heard that before that you have to get used to the Felco trimmers, but I loved them from the get go. Done 11 does and a buck with them in 2 days and ready to do some more tomorrow!


----------



## SDR (Feb 23, 2013)

I am thinking of buying the Felco F50 . Seeing that some of you have them and this is an older thread, thought It would be wise to check in and see how they have held up and what your thoughts on them are having used them much more by now. Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

SDR said:


> I am thinking of buying the Felco F50 . Seeing that some of you have them and this is an older thread, thought It would be wise to check in and see how they have held up and what your thoughts on them are having used them much more by now. Thanks.


We love them. My husband trims the adults and I trim the kids. They still work like a charm!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I still favor the orange handled trimmers from Jeffers etc. They beat the green ones from TSC hands down. Personally, I would not buy the Felco F50. I don't like them. Even my son who has large hands prefers the orange ones over the Felco. You can just about buy 3 pairs of the orange ones for the price of one Felco.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree Tim! The orange handled trimmers are easy for anyone to handle, even our 4-H kids trim hooves nicely with them. I lost the trimmers for awhile and we had to substitute with pruners for a bit...what a difference! I need to order a few more!
Tam


----------



## SDR (Feb 23, 2013)

Tim,

Would you mind sharing what exactly you dislike about them? How well are they built? I read a lot of reviews stating people do their whole herd with them and hardly any hand fatigue. That they are very well built and if they break you buy a part for them instead of a new set. Thanks!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I still struggle with hoof trimming.

I can't seem to hold a hoof still long enough to trim. Is it that I need different equipment? I have a hoof knife and have limited success with it, and the trimmer, I have is small, and I really can't get any leverage behind it, so I have a difficult time using it for more than just over grown sidewalls.

I also have a rasp that I got from Hoeggers supply. It is a pain to attempt to use. I can't say that I have ever been particularly successful with it. It does take a tiny bit off, so I would need to rasp for 10 minutes per hoof per day to begin to make a difference! And my hands tend to cramp from the pressure that I need to put on it to get it to take anything off.

I remember when dremels were recommended. I was not brave enough to try them, I figured I would dremel myself when the hoof jerks back!

Do any of you have issues holding the foot still in the first place? What is the absolute fastest tool to use to get those hooves cut? The longer I hold the hoof, the more annoyed my girls get, until it is a power battle, and not a hoof trimming at all.

I love to trim kids hooves, so easy to be stronger than they are!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

All goats kick. It is a matter of how to help stabalize the leg and hoof...and get a good grip! 

When I am doing front hooves I place my knee in front of their chest floor to help stabalize the front. I pull the hoof up...not out and get my thumb in the groove between the hoof and the dew claws. It helps me keep ahold better. Rear legs, dependant on size I will stand over the goat, looking toward the back. If I cannot do that then again I use my knee to get leverage, pull the hoof up and back...not out, and get my thumb again in the crook. It works for me and does not cause any stifle injuries or hip problems for the goat.
Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine have never really gotten dull. I have both the green handled and the orange handled. But I do have to say if I try to use them on a goat in another herd with crazy whacky feet, forget it.... If you keep those feet nice and short, your trimmers will last a long time between sharpenings. And don't forget a good sharp rasp. I like a horse rasp best. Simply no other way to get those feet flat and get the angles right. I have two main pair I've used for the 6 or 7 years I've had goats and have never sharpened them and they work great on my own goats. (I'm a horse farrier and prone to complain about dull tools )


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Will,
For one thing, I don't like how the handle rotates in your hand. I seem to lose control and proper grip. I don't like their bulkiness. They are too big in my opinion - not just for your hand but for the goat hoof. They are pricey too. You can almost buy 3 pair of the orange handle ones for the price of 1 Felco. As far as well built - the Felco is a quality but so are the orange handled trimmers. 

The orange handle are ideal. They fit in my hand well - easy to grip. They are pointed so I do wear gloves and the gloves also prevents blisters. They can easily get in between the toes where the felco cannot. They are sharp and I resharpen mine when they get dull with a knife sharpener. 

I also use a box knife with disposable razor blades to finish the hoof with. I have also used a disc grinder with 40 - 60 grit grinding wheel. Gloves, goggles and a mask are a must when using this machine and one must take care not to over heat the hoof.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

There are different trimmers with orange handles...some are good, some are crap! I bought some from D&B and they were terrible. Ones for the same price on Hoegger are wayyy better. They are the ones with shiny orange handles, not dull orange handles (which is what D&B has).


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Now see, I really like that handle on the Felco's that swivel. I have a much better grip using them and I have small hands. To each his own, I guess.

We also use a small planer. It's made by Stanley, I think, and we got it at Home Depot. There are a couple of different sizes so you can get the one that fits your hand best. Ours is small, maybe 4" or so. I know they have 6" ones, too. We use them after trimming to even out the hoof. Works great.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

My son and husband sharpen our green handled hoof trimmers by taking the blades apart(little nut to undo) and using a sharpening stone they use for sharpening knives.


----------

